# Stream Movies To TiVo?



## james4piano (Nov 23, 2005)

Okay - as you can see to my post count, I've not been very active and am not really sure where to post this question - so mods, move the thread if need be.

I have a Series 2 TCD540040 (going off of memory, but I believe that's it) and am wanting to stream movies that I'm going to rip onto my PC. My wife is pregnant and due in about a week. She's *planning* on not doing too much the first few days except maybe watch some movies. I told her to pick out some movies out of our collection and I'll see if I can get them streamed to the TiVo. Trying to make it easy on her for not having to get up to get a new movie.

Anyway, long question short - is this possible? Will I need to "hack" the TiVo or can I do this just like how I stream my music from my PC?

Thanks for all the help in advance!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

No hacking required. Search terms : pytivo, tivo desktop, tivo.net, tivostream, probably others.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Technically the Series 2 doesn't do streaming (the Series 3 can), but you can transfer movies to it and watch them as they transfer, just like a TiVoCast.


----------



## james4piano (Nov 23, 2005)

Great guys - I appreciate it. I guess that will have to do. I was hoping to stream but - I'll just tel the wife to delete it when she's done with the movie.

Thanks again!


----------

